# Gentoo no  me reconoce la terjeta de red

## LuzbeL

Hola, pues eso, que al meter el CD de gentoo y tal, no me reconoce la tarjeta de red. Es una bastante vieja de hace años, una tal  Openet ICS P/N 2104 10/100Mb...

Sabeis que puedo hacer?

Saludos.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola.

¿El comando lspci no la muestra? ¿ifconfig no te muestra la interface? Tenes otra para probar?

----------

## LuzbeL

Es que ni idea, porque nada mas cargar el hardware y asi, en vez de salirme # livecd, me sale directamente para conectar con el usuario, y pongo root, y claro, como la contraseña no se... sabes que puede ser? cual es la contraseña?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Deberia de Salir #livecd a menos que haya cambiado eso hace poco tiempo.  Verificaste la suma md5? No da error al iniciar el CD?

----------

## gringo

por la tarjeta de red no tengo ni idea, una breve búsqueda en google no me saca nada asi que igual ni está soportada por linux. Prueba si acaso con el driver genérico en caso de que de verdad no te lo detecte el livecd.

Por lo otro, que te pida la clave de root es un bug ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/375857?id=375857 ) que no está solucionado aún. 

De cualquier manera no tienes porque usar el minimal de gentoo, puedes usar el cd que mas te guste o incluso instalar gentoo desde una instalación previa de otro linux.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

[IMG]http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/3833/openetics2104800x600.jpg[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Es una Ethernet normal y corriente, el controlador 8139too no debería darte problemas si lo has cargado o tal vez no tienes "correctamente" configurada la red ... mmmmmm 

Lo de root ya es otro cantar, sospecho que tienes una mala instalación ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Probas con otro CD/DVD? De ultima bájate el LiveDVD y utilizas el texto (Control + Alt + F1). Si la placa lleva el modulo que mencionaron recién no deberías de tener inconvenientes.

----------

## pelelademadera

no necesariamente necesitas que sea el live cd de gentoo. ni siquiera un live cd para arrancar con una instalacion....

podes bootear no se, puppy si queres, con que tenga chroot es suficiente. lo que si, es recomendable por simpleza que si vas a usar amd64 (x64), que uses un live cd de 64bits, esto es si o si, ahora, si vas a usar 32bits, podes usar un live cd de 64bits, o uno de 32bits siempre que tu hardware soporte 64bits.

de todas maneras si la pc es viejona, baja un 32bits

----------

## ensarman

tip... si entras con root usa el comando sudo en el liveCD yo tampoco se el pass de root en el livecd pero use el "sudo -i" y bien ya estoy como root

----------

